# Uber new Addendum to Service Agreement



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Did anybody else get this today?
Addendum to Technology Services


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

#MovingForward 

A rapid pace of innovation ....unfortunately comes burdened with these silly regulations


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes. I signed without reading it, like always. Do I have a choice?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Some delivery bullshithat is meaningless unless you do eats.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Yes. I signed without reading it, like always. Do I have a choice?


I read and signed it although I didn't understand most of it. As you said; no choice.
It's mostly about delivery fees written in a incomprehensible lawyers lingo. It's about delivery fees and it seems they are giving themselves more power to screw us. I guess it's a pre-IPO legal house cleaning.


----------



## Uberslut (Mar 20, 2019)

It states that mileage and minutes will be paid on Uber estimates rather than actual mileage. I called Uber helpless desk to ask if it was only for Uber eats and they would not confirm...I may be a little suspicious but I am not signing till I know for sure. 
I am not going to sit in 20 minutes of traffic and get paid 5 minutes because that’s what they estimated it at.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

I think I screen shat it if anybody cares.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Lemmings. You have to read stuff before signing.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Read thrice, screen shat once.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

I read it too....I think its saying that the drivers will be paid based on a predetermined route based on territory.....in other words drivers are taking thier time and going the long way trying to get more of a fare.....


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Uberslut said:


> I am not going to sit in 20 minutes of traffic and get paid 5 minutes because that's what they estimated it at.


Pretty much this. Uber setting itself up to do yet another pay cut.


----------



## Jhero (Mar 20, 2019)

luckytown said:


> I read it too....I think its saying that the drivers will be paid based on a predetermined route based on territory.....in other words drivers are taking thier time and going the long way trying to get more of a fare.....


However, they're not considering closed streets and car accidents, which their GPS NEVER picks up.


----------



## Uberslut (Mar 20, 2019)

If it is just for the Uber eats side they are screwing the eats drivers over big time. They need to say it out loud that it's just eats before I sign it.

Day one : uber has not been turned on. Lyft allday and same income as with both. I just dont like the Lyft app as much as the Uber one. Plus side is passengers are little bit nicer and not as many shared rides.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

They are basing it on the route with the shortest time and the shortest mileage.

As in it takes the shortest distance from all routes possible and the shortest route of all routes possible and that's what it is.



Route A is 2 miles 20 minutes

Route B is 4 miles 15 minutes

Route C is 4 miles 7 minute drive with a $1.50 toll


Therefore by Uber-math

It's a 2 mile 7 minute drive, no toll (Because you know... obviously you don't have to take the toll road)


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

Tom Oldman said:


> I read and signed it although I didn't understand most of it. As you said; no choice.
> It's mostly about delivery fees written in a incomprehensible lawyers lingo. It's about delivery fees and it seems they are giving themselves more power to screw us. I guess it's a pre-IPO legal house cleaning.


Another issue I have with these companies - they present you with long contracts that contain little clear and simple statements and have jargon that most people without law degrees or experience cannot understand, don't allow you to have it reviewed and negotiated with help from specialists that would understand them, include paragraphs upon paragraphs to say things that can be stated in a sentence or two (i.e., the long garbage they write instead of "you will be paid at a rate of [blank] for your work..."), and don't pay you for the time and effort it would take to read through these things (seems like training to me). They have long brochures of "guidelines" and policies that drivers are supposed to learn and memorize (more training, plus written procedures on how drivers will be supervised and ultimately controlled), which clearly fits the model of employment, yet they are still being allowed to categorize drivers as independent contractors. Who in the government are they paying? Facebook is in the hot seat now and being scrutinized about the way their terms of use and privacy policies are written in ways that most of their users would not be able to comprehend, and although I think they're a bunch of shysters too, their service does not directly impact people to the extent that these rideshare companies' services do.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

I hope they are ready for the lawsuits if they try to force routing or do not pay the drivers after their "estimate" failed, what's it gonna be uber? Upfront and 50% of the fare for you or 20% like it used to?

That change on the addendum goes 100% against their own contract, that which stipulates miles and time instead of 80-20, good job upfront!

I think the easiest and no cost way to get paid will be to take them to court for wage theft which usually awards 3 times what you claimed, there is no effing way they will win there.

There is no way anyone can prove bad routes in this business, no one can see traffic speed, closed exits and accidents, not even google maps or waze (it's all estimates that are often wrong), not even if you were to draw squares on the map.

This is going to open the flood gates for an insane amount of lawsuits, I sure hope the investors know what they are getting themselves into.


----------

